# Conservatory blinds - ball-park price?



## Neil (May 7, 2002)

Anyone got an idea of a ball-park price for blinds (roof and windows) for a 3m x 3m conservatory? Probably going to get a couple of companies around for quotes, but to be honest I have no idea how much I should be looking at, and therefore whether they are totally taking the p1ss or not. I dare say I should probably take an educated guess myself, and then treble it :roll: but any help would be useful.

Looking at www.conservatoryshades.co.uk and www.hillarys.co.uk at the moment, but any other ideas appreciated.

(also looking to replace the extremely cheap-looking floor with some decent laminate to match the rest of downstairs, any ideas how much that would cost to get someone to fit?)

Ta


----------



## scott28tt (Jul 30, 2002)

It totally depends on the type of blinds you want.

We got 3 quotes for ours, for the 'pleated' blinds - individual blinds for each pane of glass - these are the most expensive of the different kinds you can get.

The cheapest quote we got was Â£3.5k, for windows/door and roof, our conservatory is about 3.5x3.5m.

That was from http://www.conservatoryblinds.co.uk/

We also had Hilarys and Thomas Sanderson round, they both quoted about Â£4.5k


----------



## fastasflip (May 13, 2003)

Laminate floor fitting is about Â£10 per square metre and Â£13 for oak flooring. Tup Narth it is anyway


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

We used Hillarys - can't remember how much but it was hundreds rather than thousands.

Thomas Sanderson were a f*cking joke, they wanted about the same for the blinds as we paid for the conservatory!


----------



## Neil (May 7, 2002)

Cheers for the replies so far folks 



R6B TT said:


> We used Hillarys - can't remember how much but it was hundreds rather than thousands.


 Was that just for the windows Rob, or for the roof as well? If roof as well, it seems very cheap compared to Scott's prices.


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

Blinds in a conservatory are hideous- dead bugs everywhere and fade terribly plus they are a complete rip off.

My last house had a huge conservatory which was south facing and we went for solar film.

less than half the price and worked a treat 

do a search for sunguard


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

neil1003 said:


> Cheers for the replies so far folks
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Windows only - we paid 8K for the conservatory (this was 9 years ago and it was a new house so VAT free) and Sandersons wanted 7K for their blinds


----------



## Neil (May 7, 2002)

digimeisTTer said:


> My last house had a huge conservatory which was south facing and we went for solar film.
> 
> less than half the price and worked a treat
> 
> do a search for sunguard


mmm, interesting alternative. Seems to be sungard and coolkote, both of which do the same thing I think.

Did you just get this for the roof, or for the windows as well? Ta.


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

neil1003 said:


> Did you just get this for the roof, or for the windows as well? Ta.


Well we had a glass roof and just had the roof filmed. It worked fine our conservatory was a P shape 27' x 18' at the P.


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

I responded to this thread yesterday giving the company I used for my conservatory blinds - for some reason the post has been deleted.


----------



## TJS (May 6, 2002)

The national "specialist firms" were all very expensive.

John Lewis can provided conservatory blinds and were very professional and reasonably priced. Worth an enquiry.

TJS


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Matt B said:


> I responded to this thread yesterday giving the company I used for my conservatory blinds - for some reason the post has been deleted.


Hi Matt, Your reply yesterday was to the spammers post, & when I deleted the Spam post, your reply gave the impression that the other blind suppliers were dodgy, so I deleted your post as well.
The OP post is 7 years old.
Hoggy.


----------

